# Crossref: Tivo backup not restoring on 40gb drive



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

I've stuck a post here about a couple of problems I've been having restoring a tivo image into a 40gb drive.. anyone come across any problems or is it me & Linux that don't really mix 

Here's the thread

Cheers,
A


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

fade2grey said:


> I've stuck a post here about a couple of problems I've been having restoring a tivo image into a 40gb drive.. anyone come across any problems or is it me & Linux that don't really mix
> 
> Here's the thread
> 
> ...


I've had the same issue, with an original 40GB Tivo disk, and a new Seagate 40GB I've purchased, it was short by a few bytes. The answer is to purchase a larger disk.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I got a used Maxtor 80GB disk from Ebay for £4.99 + (£3.20 P&P) for my TiVo messing around.

Worked out a really handy I was recently given a TiVo with lifetime subscription that had suffered a lightning strike so had a duff modem. So restored an image onto my Ebay 80GB drive, added cachecard drivers, renamed the modemtest executable, plugged in my cachecard and the TiVo booted and accessed the network fine. So a free TiVo (excluding needing to buy a bigger disk, a new PSU, a cachecard and a DTT box.....but maybe one day....or just spare motherboard for current TiVo...).


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmmm figured it was a bit for bit thing but was hoping it could be fudged.. I'll go digging in the cupboad & see what other bits I have lying around.
Cheers guys, at least I know it's not me


----------

